# beach open



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Johnson beach is back open. Caught a couple pomps and a red fish so far. Waiting out some rain right now


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

good job, whats the surf like? still pretty dirty?


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks like the rain is going to come and go all day. Have fun catching!! O*D*W


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

is it open all the way to the very end?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

yep....open all the way dwn...waded fished the sound side this morning....


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

grouper22 said:


> yep....open all the way dwn...waded fished the sound side this morning....


How did you do? I never do very well over there. maybe it is where im at.


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Shrimp or fleas???? think im gonna try em in the morning


----------



## danielp (Jul 19, 2012)

Sweet!! thanks for the update PBC!


----------

